
Asking for feedback: Mandrill/Mailchimp + GA data visualisation app - swhs
Hey guys,
I&#x27;ve made a mockup of an app I want to build and would love to know what you think about the demo and if you have any ideas on how to reach potential customers.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=_gUdoDlGCgU
======
brudgers
Is there a prototype [maybe using sample data] people can play with?

